# Magpie holland lop help



## Saranshay (Apr 15, 2020)

I have harlequin holland lop buck and I would like to get a doe to breed for magpies, I read that you breed them to chinchillas to remove the orange. But I’m seeing that if you breed a chinchilla to a orange you get a chestnut? anyone breed for magpies that can help. The heavy black and white? not more white and grey. I see posts about people breeding magpies and to what...but not how to produce them in a litter


----------



## bunnylove2024 (Apr 28, 2020)

I am not experienced with lops but you should try @HAPPYHOLLANDS they seem to know a lot about them!


----------



## HAPPYHOLLANDS (Apr 29, 2020)

Saranshay said:


> I have harlequin holland lop buck and I would like to get a doe to breed for magpies, I read that you breed them to chinchillas to remove the orange. But I’m seeing that if you breed a chinchilla to a orange you get a chestnut? anyone breed for magpies that can help. The heavy black and white? not more white and grey. I see posts about people breeding magpies and to what...but not how to produce them in a litter


I have bred my holland lop broken black magpie doe to a holland lop broken blue tort buck and produced two out of 8 broken magpies. I have not heard of breeding to a chinchilla and it takes away a color or breeding a chinchilla to a orange. But what color bucks and does do you have? My doe does not have a lot of black or grey, she is mostly white with some strips. These are the two she produced:


----------



## HAPPYHOLLANDS (Apr 29, 2020)

bunnylove2024 said:


> I am not experienced with lops but you should try @HAPPYHOLLANDS they seem to know a lot about them!


Thank you!


----------



## HAPPYHOLLANDS (Apr 29, 2020)

Saranshay said:


> I have harlequin holland lop buck and I would like to get a doe to breed for magpies, I read that you breed them to chinchillas to remove the orange. But I’m seeing that if you breed a chinchilla to a orange you get a chestnut? anyone breed for magpies that can help. The heavy black and white? not more white and grey. I see posts about people breeding magpies and to what...but not how to produce them in a litter


If I were closer I would help more.


----------



## Saranshay (May 27, 2020)

HAPPYHOLLANDS said:


> I have bred my holland lop broken black magpie doe to a holland lop broken blue tort buck and produced two out of 8 broken magpies. I have not heard of breeding to a chinchilla and it takes away a color or breeding a chinchilla to a orange. But what color bucks and does do you have? My doe does not have a lot of black or grey, she is mostly white with some strips. These are the two she produced:




Thank you for the response. Sorry it took me so long, I didn't get notification that I got a response. I currently have a magpie female who is larger than the average holland lop and keeps throwing large kits. I bred her to a harlequin (black and orange) and have gotten a magpie from her (see attached). I was thinking of getting a different female (since her babies tend to be large, she is a good mother though) and since magpies are hard to find, I didn't know if there was another option for females to get magpies from. She has pretty babies, just large! 

Thank you for being helpful, I find not many people are helpful!


----------



## HAPPYHOLLANDS (May 27, 2020)

Saranshay said:


> Thank you for the response. Sorry it took me so long, I didn't get notification that I got a response. I currently have a magpie female who is larger than the average holland lop and keeps throwing large kits. I bred her to a harlequin (black and orange) and have gotten a magpie from her (see attached). I was thinking of getting a different female (since her babies tend to be large, she is a good mother though) and since magpies are hard to find, I didn't know if there was another option for females to get magpies from. She has pretty babies, just large!
> 
> Thank you for being helpful, I find not many people are helpful!


Beautiful! If I were closer I would sell you some of my Hollands. I have a Doe who has large babies when bred to my false dwarf. She may be a false dwarf because she is having big babiez


----------

